# Savage 93R 17hmr



## Chad (Jul 24, 2009)

I went on a rabbit killing expedition a few days ago, had a Zeiss RZ600 mounted. The reticle worked but the scope required too much eye relief and was more difficult to use than it was worth. So I pulled it...

Today I stuck and old Leupy Rifleman 2-7x on:






I zeroed it and shot about 50rds though the rifle, did some offhand and kneeling position, then I went back to 50yds and checked my POI w/ the Win. 17grVmax. I also shot a group w/ the CCI 20gr FMJ and the Win. 20gr HP to show the POI difference. The group with the Win. 20grHP has more vertical slop than it should(me banging on the trigger) but the others are what the rifle typically shoots:






Approximate hold for 200m, the photo is a little off in showing the correct hold, the cross hairs are about 4" too high:


----------

